
High definition vinyl - l33tbro
https://hdvinyl.org
======
sevensor
Reminds me of the video disc: basically a record with analog video on it. It
had a much higher data density than ordinary records. Couldn't be played on an
ordinary turntable though.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitance_Electronic_Disc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitance_Electronic_Disc)

------
workmandan
Looks interesting but such a blaring spelling mistake in the tag line is
pretty poor

------
creatonez
No thanks. I'll take my digital audio, free of pops, hisses, and crackles.

> HD Vinyl can reproduce frequencies up to 100kHz

Pointless

------
dlahoda
Anything released?

